# Athletes feet



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

I need to know a home remedy that REALLY works for athletes feet. I have never had it B4 and I hate to go to the docs (spent tooo much time there in the last few years) Anyway, I would rather do something that REALLY works to get rid of it and make the itch go away. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Haven't had it but have read that soaking in listerine helps.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Vinegar.. If your case isn't really bad, It'll take it away in a week or so.. 

I used a spray bottle with white vinegar (Homemade vinegar is best) and lightly sprayed my feet before putting my socks on. ('specially between the toes)


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

People swear by Vic's Vapo Rub for toe nail fungus. I wonder if that would work for Athlete's foot as well? Aren't they about the same thing?


----------



## ro2935 (Aug 23, 2007)

During world war one, soldiers in the trenches were given pure tea tree oil for fungal infections in the foot.
I use either tea tree oil or lavender oil for any small infections/insect bites. 
The french use pure lavender oil on sever burns in hospitals to accelerate healing


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

I have tea tree oil i have started yesterday but the itch is driving me crazy i also have a miconozol lotion 1% i am using also.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

ro2935 said:


> During world war one, soldiers in the trenches were given pure tea tree oil for fungal infections in the foot.
> I use either tea tree oil or lavender oil for any small infections/insect bites.
> The french use pure lavender oil on sever burns in hospitals to accelerate healing



i agree with this.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Would these treatments work for ringworm? Not on a human, but on a kitten. Nothing OTC is killing the spores. Owner ready to try anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't use tea tree oil on a kitten. It's deadly for cats.


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

go to your vets office and get a flea treatment called Program and use it it helps for ringworm. I used to be a vet assistant and that is always something the vet would perscribe for ringworm. Buy 2 packets use 1 this month and then 1 next month. Be sure to wash hands alot it spreads to humans.


i wish I could just eat something to get rid of athletes feet.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

For human athlete's foot I've tried tea tree oil. It's a stong fungicide and seems to have worked as good as Lotrimin before. It might not work in ALL cases though, but I would use it according to instructions also.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

janeren said:


> go to your vets office and get a flea treatment called Program and use it it helps for ringworm. I used to be a vet assistant and that is always something the vet would perscribe for ringworm. Buy 2 packets use 1 this month and then 1 next month. Be sure to wash hands alot it spreads to humans.
> 
> 
> i wish I could just eat something to get rid of athletes feet.


Could you check in at the pet forum and read my question about kitten/ringworm? Thanks. I'm making notes of any and all treatments.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I vote for the tea tree old too. my dh had it real bad, used the tea tree oil on his feet AND shoes AND I washed his socks with it. THAT is what cured it.
He had one pair of shoes that always always always made his feet itch. I think I threw them away! lol!
But, be sure to treat your shoes and socks as well, or you will keep reinfecting yourself.


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

How do I was my sock in it? Can I just put some in the washer when I do laundry? If so then how much do I put in? and can I just throw my shoes in there with the laundry too?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

yeah, you can just put a spoonful in the washer. I use the Melaleuca brand and they sell laundry soap with tea tree oil in it. But, when I make my homemade soap I put about 2 oz in a 5 gal container of soap, so a spoonful should do the trick. Also, be sure and wash your shower out good with the tea tree oil.
Athletes foot is a fungus, and it will spread to the surfaces that your feet touch. You can also go barefoot, the air will do your feet good. DH pours the tea tree oil straight on his feet - I will warn you if he has been scratching a lot he will be screaming, cause it will burn if the skin is broken. But, he says it is worth it not to itch! lol!
Good luck!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have found epsom salt soaks to work for me twice a day 

be carfull with powders i was using a desinex powder with micozinal and i got enough of it was staying in my boots and it had formed a past from all the talc and the inside of my boots started to mold, man did they stink . had to clean them out with fantastick with bleach and let them dry for a while (days)


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmmmm I never thought of epsom salt. Shoot I'll try anything.. this is HORRIBLE I wouldn't wish this on anyone. itching, burning, swollen feet I have NEVER experienced anything like it. MISERABLE!!!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Fungus likes alkalinity which occurs in your shoes. Vinegar will raise the PH so the fungus can't thrive..

Simple science..


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

ladycat said:


> Don't use tea tree oil on a kitten. It's deadly for cats.


In what concentration?

Could my use of tea tree shampoo on myself for the first time last week have precipitated my elderly cat's demise? My hair still smelled faintly of it.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

PS: the allopathic treatment for atheletes foot is lamotrigine. But I'm allergic to it and apparently the FDA has determined that a lot of other people are too.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

suburbanite said:


> In what concentration?
> Could my use of tea tree shampoo on myself for the first time last week have precipitated my elderly cat's demise? My hair still smelled faintly of it.


I wouldn't think a tea tree oil shampoo that you used on yourself would affect your kitty. I have used tea tree oil on lots of our animals. Usually mixed with olive oil. I use it that way on the bunnies for ear mites (works great)
At any rate, unless your shampoo was loaded way up with it, I would think it wouldnt be strong enough to harm a full grown cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

suburbanite said:


> In what concentration?
> 
> Could my use of tea tree shampoo on myself for the first time last week have precipitated my elderly cat's demise? My hair still smelled faintly of it.


 I think they have to actually ingest it or absorb it through the skin.

When tea tree oil first started becoming poplular, veterinarians started reporting deaths in cats resulting from owners using it on them.

Here are some links:

http://www.veterinarywatch.com/Abstract-tea-tree-oil.htm
http://www.holisticat.com/essoils_arch.html
http://www.messybeast.com/teatree.htm


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I found a product that I really like for itching - though I'm not sure about badly broken skin and it doesn't claim to cure fungus. Its Aveno anti-itch cream. It has menthol in it and is very cooling and soothing and moisturizes the skin. I like it a lot for any itchy thing. I think I'd try it carefully if you have open spots though.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

a tube of lotramin is only 5 bucks and itll be all cleared up in a few days.


----------



## Milkwitch (Nov 11, 2006)

Absorbine Jr. it is a sore muscle rub, but man is it good!!!! good for sore muscles AND WORKS super on A.F. AND ringworms! 
Rinse socks in vinegar and hang in the sun to dry...sun light and vinegar are the enemy of all fungus.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I had it bad when I was a teenager. I went barefoot for a whole summer, and it hasn't returned. It's difficult for an adult to go barefoot all the time, but go barefoot when you can, and where clean dry socks in sandals when you can't.


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

I live barefoot...ok not really but I don't have shoes on as often as I can get away with. And usually if I do have shoes on it is my flipflops. That is why I couldn't figure out how I got it in the first place. I don't go to the gym and I dry my feet well. However, I did break down and get a can of TINACTIN and it seems to be working the best. I am putting tea tree oil in the laundry though to get rid of it on my socks.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Vicks worked for me more than one time. One time I forgot about it and I use mycelex for the fungus, and it didnt help then I came back to Vicks and I use it and in only one time one trial and it went away....


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

You need to be check for diabetes is very commun for people with diabetes to develop fungus in their feet and other parts, also if you have asthma you may have skin problems as well...



janeren said:


> I live barefoot...ok not really but I don't have shoes on as often as I can get away with. And usually if I do have shoes on it is my flipflops. That is why I couldn't figure out how I got it in the first place. I don't go to the gym and I dry my feet well. However, I did break down and get a can of TINACTIN and it seems to be working the best. I am putting tea tree oil in the laundry though to get rid of it on my socks.


----------

